# Engine bellhousing



## Picada (Jan 13, 2014)

I would like to know if the bellhousing of the 1.8l and the 1.4T is the same?!

I'm thinking about swapping a M32(mr5) on my saturn astra and would like to know what i need to realise it!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What does your Technichal Manual tell you ? If you do not have one then you should consider purchasing 1 for 300.00 $ US


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

As far as I'm aware all the M32 variants are interchangeable between the 1.8 and 1.4t. A member on SOF is actually running the M32 from a Cruze 1:8 on his Sonic turbo.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's the gear and R&P ratios of the M32 variants and what models they're equipped in. It might be missing a trans because I thought I recalled hearing that GM changed the ratios in the standard Cruze in like 11 or 12.

Link: 6 speed manual gear ratios - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum


----------



## Picada (Jan 13, 2014)

Ohh ok thanks! Now i need to know what else is needed! My Astra has the f17 5-speed and i would like getting a short ratio 6-speed. Maybe it needs the shift linkage, the Cruze shifter or also an Opel Astra Opc, clutch hose...


----------

